# "Son, Remember!"



## gemcgrew (May 25, 2012)

I started listening to this sermon last night and finished it this morning. I hope that it was more than just thought provoking, but Spirit provoking. A sermon by Rolfe Barnard. I remember as a young boy when Rolfe Barnard came to preach at our small church in Pasadena, Texas. I was probably 5 or 6 yrs old and would get as close to my mother as I could for protection from a man you couldn't ignore.

About 400 people will be killed, just in car crashes alone, this Memorial weekend.

http://www.sermonaudio.com/playpopup.asp?SID=71009149500


----------



## centerpin fan (May 25, 2012)

gemcgrew said:


> I started listening to this sermon last night and finished it this morning.



Can we get a brief summary or is a transcript available?


----------



## gemcgrew (May 25, 2012)

centerpin fan said:


> Can we get a brief summary or is a transcript available?



I searched before I started the thread but could not find a doc or pdf file. I download quite a bit from SermonAudio to my mp3 player and listen while driving. If I find it in a text format, I will post the link.

I usually shy away from posting links or videos in the Spiritual section of forum.

BTW, it is about 40 minutes long, or short, depending on how you look at it.


----------



## hobbs27 (May 25, 2012)

centerpin fan said:


> Can we get a brief summary or is a transcript available?



You will die, He11 is real torment, Jesus saves!

Good sermon.


----------

